# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  مجوهرات لانفان .. تشكيلة خريف شتاء 2012 /2013

## دموع الغصون

أجمل مجوهرات لانفان المميزة.. إليك تشكيلة مجوهرات لانفين لخريف شتاء 2012 2013, والمجموعة منوعة بأجمل التصميمات التى تصلح لك بجميع أوقاتك.. جددى طلتك بالخريف والشتاء بأجمل مجوهرات لانفان

قلادة أنيقة من الذهب الابيض والقماش الأسود ومزينة بالفصوص البيضاء المميزة وفص فى الوسط باللون الأزرق


بروش مميز بشكل عين جذابة كى تتدللى بأوقاتك العملية


قلادة مصنوعة من الذهب الابيض ومزصعة بالفصوص البيضاء والنبيذية اللون


قلادة معدنية مميزة مصنوعة من القماش باللون البنى والاسود بشكل مميز


قلادة من الذهب الابيض والفصوص البيضاء اللون والخضراء والقماش الاسود الجذاب


قلادة مصنوعة من الفصوص باللون الذهبى والاخضر والذهب الاصفر المتناغم معهم


قلادة غير تقليدية سوداء اللون, وتصلح لذوات العنق الطويل بجميع الأوقات

----------


## &روان&

هاد كتير ناعم وحلو

----------


## دموع الغصون

حلاوة عيونك روان 
منورة الموضوع

----------


## (dodo)

حبيت هاد 
يسلمووو  :Smile:

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر



----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا على المرور 
انتقاء رائع

----------

